# 1996 Maxima keyless system won't auto unlock



## Max4me (Aug 3, 2006)

Greetings 
I have a Remote Viper alarm system on my 1996 Maxima for the past 5+ years. I have never had an OEM remote for the Maxima and I have never had a problem with the Viper installed unit. My remote key pad just stopped unlocking the Maxima's door two days ago. The initial click (the big button) beeps, but the second click doesn't unlock the door or turn the interior lights on. I have noticed within the last weeks that I have had to hold the second click longer in order for it to work. I can open the door with the key. I tried to use my secondary key pad with the same results. Also when I turn the engine on the doors no longer lock. I now have to lock the doors, on the inside, with the lock button on the door panel. The doors no longer unlock when the engine is stopped. I now have to manually flick the unlock button to get out of the vehicle. Upon shutting the door, the system will arm the alarm and auto lock as normal upon clicking the big button. I have read for 2 nights, Haynes and Chilton repair manuals. I have not been able to pin point, using the schematics, anything that might have gone out. I have looked for fuses, fuseable links, and found the Multi-remote control relay-1 and the multi-remote control unit (LCU05). Finally I googled "troubleshooting maxima keyless entry" and after an hour of not finding any thing I could use, I am here asking for any knowledge that someone my have about this problem. 

Enjoy the Day

Max4me


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

This sounds like an aftermarket keyless entry problem. I would contact viper directly with your issues. I've never heard of a aftermarket keyless messing up a system, but it is possable. 

Although you where not very clear, are you automatic door locks still working with the switch? If so then it is definently a aftermarket problem.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

^^ I'm with Bezerk...check with Viper and I would also check with the installers of your alarm, if at all possible.

(you also checked the remote battery, correct?)


----------



## Max4me (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks to BeZerk2112 and Jeff for your response. Here is what I learned for a young lady at a tire shop were I received an inspection sticker. Somehow my buttons got messed up. She held the bottom button, which controls the silent entry function, for about 5 seconds or so and low and behold the remote has been working ever since. I don't have a reasonable explanation as to how the remote messed up, but the solution was a welcome relief.

Happy Trails


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like all she had you do was reset the system throught the remote. Whatever works!


----------

